# Columbo and Rockford files



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

We inherited a collection of DVD's last year and my wife and I are hooked on watching Columbo and The Rockford files. Anybody else like these old cheezy tv shows? There seems to be a following for them especially the Columbo ones. What we like about Rockford Files is there is always at least one car chase and he always gets the crap beaten out of him on each episode. LOL


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Rockford Files was one of my faves when I was younger. He wasn't ultra egotistic and he did take a beating, but always won out by the end of the show. Plus........he always did his 180* backward turn. Never did like Columbo. Maybe it was Peter Falk........don't know, but it never drew my attention.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My wife loves Columbo. I think Peter Falk was a capable actor, but it doesn't really captivate me the way it does her.

As for the Rockford Files, I never really watched a whole episode, but always loved the theme song.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

We still watch the old re runs of columbo on a channel called ME TV, it used to be KVOS TV out of Bellingham, Washington. Back when we were kids in the late 60's it was the only channel we got other than CBC.
I am also a fan of Gunsmoke and it is also on ME TV along with all the other cheezy westerns, Rawhide, Bonanaza. 
With Columbo I think they were successful promoting FAX machines as that was the big electronic miracle back then!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I love, love, LOVE old cop shows. My favourites, however, are Hawaii Five-0 and The Streets of San Francisco.

I liked Rockford too, but it didn't grab me like the others.

Columbo....what irked me was you knew who did it all along. and "Pardon me, could I ask you just a couple more questions?"

"OK, OK, I did it! I killed everyone! Just STOP ASKING QUESTIONS!!!!!"

Out of the Mystery Movies group, I really liked Banacek (aka The Polish Prince of Promiscuity).


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

dgreen said:


> We still watch the old re runs of columbo on a channel called ME TV, it used to be KVOS TV out of Bellingham, Washington. Back when we were kids in the late 60's it was the only channel we got other than CBC.
> I am also a fan of Gunsmoke and it is also on ME TV along with all the other cheezy westerns, Rawhide, Bonanaza.
> With Columbo I think they were successful promoting FAX machines as that was the big electronic miracle back then!


We also tried looking at old Bonanza series. Its funny as a kid i never missed an episode. Just doesnt do it for me anymore


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Rollin Hand said:


> I love, love, LOVE old cop shows. My favourites, however, are Hawaii Five-0 and The Streets of San Francisco.
> 
> I liked Rockford too, but it didn't grab me like the others.
> 
> ...


All great shows from our past. Banacek now thats one i had forgotten. George Peppard i believe


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was a sucker for anything with Patrick McGoohan***, as well as The Avengers, but was never a huge fan of cop shows, that I can recall. But the ones that stuck out either had a quirky main character (like Columbo, or Kojak) or had a highly contrasting partner/sidekick, like Dragnet, or Rockford Files. Stuart Margolin ("Angel Martin") has been a resident of Saltspring Island for the last 22 years.

***Loved, loved LOVED the theme song to Danger Man. the rockingest harpsichord you've ever heard.


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

$200 per day plus expenses


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Baretta was my favourite cop show growing up. Wasn't a bird person, but that Cockatoo helped make the show. The 66 Chev sedan was also a highlight for me. For some reason, that car made me watch more than the bird. I also thought Tony Blake was a real badass. Give me credit, I was young then. I didn't know better. HAHAHAHA

Magnum PI was way up there for me as well. But it's a little later generation of "old" cop show genre.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Columbo and Kojak were my favourites...it took a while for Kojak to grow on me. My mother is Greek and she would rave about the show until I finally became brainwashed on it.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Because of Kojak, no bald man can enjoy a lollipop in public. Well, not in front of certain generations that is.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I was a sucker for anything with Patrick McGoohan***, as well as The Avengers, but was never a huge fan of cop shows, that I can recall. But the ones that stuck out either had a quirky main character (like Columbo, or Kojak) or had a highly contrasting partner/sidekick, like Dragnet, or Rockford Files. Stuart Margolin ("Angel Martin") has been a resident of Saltspring Island for the last 22 years.
> 
> ***Loved, loved LOVED the theme song to Danger Man. the rockingest harpsichord you've ever heard.


McGoohan plays a vilain in a few Columbo episodes. He was so good at it !!! And yes Danger Man theme song, very cool


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My parents didn't watch much tv but to shows they did love were "All in the Family" and "Colombo". I watched a couple episodes of Colombo but never got the appeal. It was exactly the same every show. He would pursue the killer, who is known to everyone and by the end he outwits the murderer. I know most tv series pretty much follow the same formula for every show but with Columbo every episode is too alike.
I did occasionally watch Rockford files when I was younger. Back in the 60's, 70's and 80's I was more of a movie lover than I was for tv series. Nowadays that has switched as tv series are much better than movies.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Did _Columbo_. Looking for _Rockford_...

I have complete X _Files_ if anyone is looking to trade.

I have _Raccoons_ at camp for the smallest grandkids. They love it. Looking for the _Littlest_ _Hobo_.

"_Maybe tomorrow I'll finally settle down... "_


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Did _Columbo_. Looking for _Rockford_...
> 
> I have complete X _Files_ if anyone is looking to trade.
> 
> ...


Did you ever see that episode of Corner Gas, where Hank is convinced that this German Shepherd roaming around town helping people IS The LIttlest Hobo? They play the TLH theme song over the closing credits.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Did you ever see that episode of Corner Gas, where Hank is convinced that this German Shepherd roaming around town helping people IS The LIttlest Hobo? They play the TLH theme song over the closing credits.


Got complete _Corner Gas _at camp too, Mark. The L'Hobo theme plays as the dog rides off in the back of a truck with Brent's steak in his mouth. A classic moment in Canuck Culture. LOL!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

marcos said:


> he always gets the crap beaten out of him on each episode. LOL


it was always 2 guys holding his arms while someone hammered him in the gut. every single time. when i was a kid, we used to talk about "getting rockford filed" hahahaha


here i am going to make an attempt, but i am not optimistic. back in the early-mid 70's there was a detective/buddy cop show with an old man and a younger guy. i can't remember the name of it. but the theme song to the show was the venture's "cruisin machine". does anyone remember that show, and the name of it?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I used to watch those, on reruns mostly in the 80s. I liked both, my dad really liked Columbo. I bet they're great to watch without all the commercial breaks.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

SurfGreenTele said:


> $200 per day plus expenses


Your a Rockford fan i see.lol


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Verne said:


> Baretta was my favourite cop show growing up. Wasn't a bird person, but that Cockatoo helped make the show. The 66 Chev sedan was also a highlight for me. For some reason, that car made me watch more than the bird. I also thought Tony Blake was a real badass. Give me credit, I was young then. I didn't know better. HAHAHAHA
> 
> Magnum PI was way up there for me as well. But it's a little later generation of "old" cop show genre.


Forgot about that show. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> I used to watch those, on reruns mostly in the 80s. I liked both, my dad really liked Columbo. I bet they're great to watch without all the commercial breaks.


Very much so. Commercial free is the way to go for sure.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Cant find any Rockford Files in Ottawa but just came home with Columbo seasons 5-6-7 !!!! Also picked up 3 seasons of the Fugitive. We are set for a few weeks LOL


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

I go back to those old shows (often Columbo) mainly for a specific atmosphere created by the actors - Peter Falk, Roger Moore (_The Saint_!) or even Telly Savalas. _The Saint_ was done in a very basic way by today's standards but that unique charm is still there. Peter Falk also created an amazing character.

As a teenager, I was also a big _Bonanza_ fan. I tried to watch it again on YT and there's nothing there ...

Some old BBC series are still fun to watch: _Fawlty Towers_ or _'Allo 'Allo!_ (brilliant!).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

YaReMi said:


> As a teenager, I was also a big _Bonanza_ fan. I tried to watch it again on YT and there's nothing there ...


You do know that the character of Hitchcock on _Brooklyn Nine-Nine_ is played by Dirk Blocker, the son of Dan "Hoss" Blocker from _Bonanza_?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

YaReMi said:


> As a teenager, I was also a big _Bonanza_ fan. I tried to watch it again on YT and there's nothing there ...


As a kid I liked Bonanza but my favorite western TV series was "Big Valley Days". Speaking of James Garner (Rockford Files) I used to watch a western series with him in it that I liked. Maverick. I was really young as that show ran from 57 to 62. I watched reruns in the 60's.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

YaReMi said:


> I go back to those old shows (often Columbo) mainly for a specific atmosphere created by the actors - Peter Falk, Roger Moore (_The Saint_!) or even Telly Savalas. _The Saint_ was done in a very basic way by today's standards but that unique charm is still there. Peter Falk also created an amazing character.
> 
> As a teenager, I was also a big _Bonanza_ fan. I tried to watch it again on YT and there's nothing there ...
> 
> Some old BBC series are still fun to watch: _Fawlty Towers_ or _'Allo 'Allo!_ (brilliant!).


Agree, the brits had some really funny shows. Fawlty Towers is still our favourite.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> As a kid I liked Bonanza but my favorite western TV series was "Big Valley Days". Speaking of James Garner (Rockford Files) I used to watch a western series with him in it that I liked. Maverick. I was really young as that show ran from 57 to 62. I watched reruns in the 60's.


Maverick, what a great old western that was also. I guess when you come from a certain era, its fun to return to a lot of those TV shows.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

mhammer said:


> You do know that the character of Hitchcock on _Brooklyn Nine-Nine_ is played by Dirk Blocker, the son of Dan "Hoss" Blocker from _Bonanza_?


I did not know this .. and _Brooklyn Nine-Nine_ is foreign to me 
I'm a 1981 vintage DP ..


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I couldn't get into Columbo because it was usually obvious from the get-go. And Rockford was a little too laid back for me. There's a website stating Rockford was knocked out 43 times during the series run. Doesn't he learn? Guess concussions don't happen in the 70s.

I've admired old reruns of Beretta and I really like the first season of Starsky & Hutch. Almost all of these 70s shows get pretty stale by the late 2nd or 3rd season though. 90% of it is about junkies.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

FatStrat2 said:


> I couldn't get into Columbo because it was usually obvious from the get-go. And Rockford was a little too laid back for me. There's a website stating Rockford was knocked out 43 times during the series run. Doesn't he learn? Guess concussions don't happen in the 70s.


It's hard to learn after the 30th or so concussion.

Mannix got shot in the arm every second week. That had to be hard on his budget for sport coats.

Even though it is far sillier than.most of the shows mentioned thus far, the wife and I used to love watching this on DVD....


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Ah...one more thing


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

My 80's shows from a crime solving point of view were Magnum PI and Simon & Simon.(and the cross over joint show!?!?!?! Madness!!)

Added plus both had killer theme songs. (first season of Magnum was lame, then they beefed it up)

I've posted these before, but I don't care.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I loved this one as a kid:










And while we're rounding up the old cop shows, don't forget


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

mhammer said:


> I was a sucker for anything with Patrick McGoohan


Loved The Prisoner!


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Milkman said:


> As for the Rockford Files, always loved the theme song.


Same!
I think the writer was Mike Post and I think there was another song of his I really liked... now I'm gonna have to find out!

Edit: damn he did a lot of theme songs:

Mike Post is an American composer, best known for his TV theme music for various shows, including Law & Order; Law & Order: SVU; The A-Team; NYPD Blue; Renegade; The Rockford Files; L.A. Law; Quantum Leap; Magnum, P.I.; and Hill Street Blues.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

polyslax said:


> Loved The Prisoner!


I am not a number!


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Haha i loved all those old shows too. Didn't matter how bad they were. Remember Quincy M.E. ?? It was adapted from a canuck show callled Wojeck. That one was before my time i guess.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

laristotle said:


> I am not a number!


Be seeing you.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

marcos said:


> We inherited a collection of DVD's last year and my wife and I are hooked on watching Columbo and The Rockford files. Anybody else like these old cheezy tv shows? There seems to be a following for them especially the Columbo ones. What we like about Rockford Files is there is always at least one car chase and he always gets the crap beaten out of him on each episode. LOL


Much better than the vast majority of tripe on Network TV these days.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I was more a Kolchak fan.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Verne said:


> Plus........he always did his 180* backward turn.


The reverse 180 has actually been coined "The Rockford".


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

polyslax said:


> View attachment 397444


I just remembered, my father used to call him cannonball. He _was_ a wee bit, uh, portly.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

KapnKrunch said:


> I have _Raccoons_ at camp for the smallest grandkids


My absolute favorite of all time. Such an underrated Canadian classic.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Get Smart


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

polyslax said:


> I loved this one as a kid:
> 
> View attachment 397443
> 
> ...


Wild Wild West had the BEST fight scenes. They basically made a room out of balsa wood and destroyed it.

My cousins were actually in the same swim club as Robert Conrad's sons. My uncle said that he didn't know who he was until later, but he was just a regular guy, there to support his kids.

The movie was an insult to a great show.

Now, I am going to bring up some Cancon. I really liked this show. I have not seen it in years, no idea if it holds up, but I found it fun.







And Rockford....Another Stephen J. Cannell production. He had some great ones, like Hunter, The A Team, Riptide, The Greatest American Hero and the very underrated Unsub, which was Criminal Minds meets CSI in the 80s.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> Wild Wild West had the BEST fight scenes. They basically made a room out of balsa wood and destroyed it.
> 
> My cousins were actually in the same swim club as Robert Conrad's sons. My uncle said that he didn't know who he was until later, but he was just a regular guy, there to support his kids.
> 
> The movie was an insult to a great show.


I forgot about wild, wild west. I did watch that show back in the mid 60's. Gotta love that animated intro. Guy kisses the girl then punches her in the face. WTF.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I forgot about wild, wild west. I did watch that show back in the mid 60's. Gotta love that animated intro. Guy kisses the girl then punches her in the face. WTF.


she deserved it for being a karen


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Rollin Hand said:


> Wild Wild West had the BEST fight scenes. They basically made a room out of balsa wood and destroyed it.
> 
> My cousins were actually in the same swim club as Robert Conrad's sons. My uncle said that he didn't know who he was until later, but he was just a regular guy, there to support his kids.
> 
> ...


Loved Wild Wild West. Never missed an episode. Robert Conrad plays a vilain in a Columbo episode also. Not a bad actor. He was a fitness freak and it showed. Also later on he stared in Baa Baa Black Sheep. I think thats what it was called (Amercian fighter pilot in the war) Pappy Boyington was his character name in the show


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

This was an entertaining western:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> This was an entertaining western:
> 
> View attachment 398261


Now that I've never heard off, and I was a big western fan.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Very early 70s, also starred Margot Kidder...I always got a kick out of the Bull Terrier and deputy Mitch.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

davetcan said:


> Now that I've never heard off, and I was a big western fan.


Yeah that classification was debatable. It was under Westerns however, some of the scenery and props were advanced like his HD cycle. Sort of reminds me when I first visited the Southern states in the early-90s, I felt like I was back in the 70s, the hair styles and music...especially when you went into a bar.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Paul Running said:


> Yeah that classification was debatable. It was under Westerns however, some of the scenery and props were advanced like his HD cycle. Sort of reminds me when I first visited the Southern states in the early-90s, I felt like I was back in the 70s, the hair styles and music...especially when you went into a bar.


i was living down there at that time, i can confirm the above to be accurate


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> back in the early-mid 70's there was a detective/buddy cop show with an old man and a younger guy. i can't remember the name of it. but the theme song to the show was the venture's "cruisin machine". does anyone remember that show, and the name of it?


In the Youtube comments it says this:



> This song >>> Cruisin' Machine <<< was neither written, nor recorded, nor publicly released until A.D. 1998... so it wasn't included in the Ventures A.D. 1963 'Surfing' album.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> it was always 2 guys holding his arms while someone hammered him in the gut. every single time. when i was a kid, we used to talk about "getting rockford filed" hahahaha
> 
> 
> here i am going to make an attempt, but i am not optimistic. back in the early-mid 70's there was a detective/buddy cop show with an old man and a younger guy. i can't remember the name of it. but the theme song to the show was the venture's "cruisin machine". does anyone remember that show, and the name of it?


Dont remember that show but like the natural break up of that guitar sound....what a band....i air drummed to hawaii 50 every week...bookem dano


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Hammerhands said:


> In the Youtube comments it says this:


i wonder what song i was remembering then? i can see part of the closing credits in my mind's eye, and i can hear part of what i thought was (but apparently isn't) cruisin machine


----------

